
Britain's Royal Navy website shut by hacker - J3L2404
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2010/11/08/britains_royal_navy_website_shut_by_hacker/
======
jdp23
according to the log, it was an Apache 2.2.3/PHP 4.4.9 Red Hat machine --
<http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=M2MUEdv4>

as hacks of military websites go, this one doesn't seem too disastrous. From
the OP: "The website is primarily used as a public relations site with details
about navy operations, programs, equipment, and career opportunities"

